# found pigeon with green band



## erharts (Jun 29, 2008)

Found pigeon with green band 10911 CU2007. Not injured, just resting on our porch. Any info will help. My kids are just curious where he is from.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

erharts said:


> Found pigeon with green band 10911 CU2007. Not injured, just resting on our porch. Any info will help. My kids are just curious where he is from.


You've got a Canadian racing pigeon there. I hope you're in Canada?? Here's the web site to contact them. They can tell you who the owner is if the bird should happen to stay. He most likely will leave at daybreak to go on home. 
http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/


----------

